# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Floor/ wall flashing

## Rexyboy

I was just about to start sheeting (Duraline) up the walls of the ensuite tomorrow in readiness for Wet-seal to come along and do the waterproofing next week.  I started to wonder if I needed to put PVC flashing in place between the stud wall and the cement sheet at the floor line as I have seen in a few of the wet area guides?  I am not sure if this is optional when you use the wet-seal type water proofing or I should include this flashing. 
Can someone give me some guidance in this area of prep for the waterproofer. 
Thanks
Mitch

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi Mitch, 
Adding the PVC sheet can be a blessing or a curse. a blessing if water falls on the right side. a curse it ever gets behind as can not escape so rapidly rots the timbers. 
Very few builders use it today, some of the old school still do though. 
It's a bit of a throw back to the days when waterproofing was not nearly as good as today's products and techniques. 
Wet-seal will provide you with a written warranty with or without it. 
Don't bother sealing any joints prior to wet-seal arriving, they prefer doing all the joints as they know the products and use products that work and have been tested by the CSIRO and Branz. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Rexyboy

OK thanks, I will go without.  When you say don't bother sealing any of the joints, I assume I still plaster and tape the joints between sheets? I guess you are just referring to floor/ wall joints etc? 
Thanks.  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Oldsaltoz

No. The wet-seal crew will seal ALL sheet and wall to floor joints inside the shower, they even coat the nail heads and add a bond breker inside the shower, install puddle flanges and water stops in the doorway. 
Feel free to watch the whole job and take a few pictures for your records.\ 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

